# Employment listings?



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Hello, all well other then this website (which has been my sole site for employment listings for LE jobs) where else can i check? I am mainly concentraiting on Campus Police Jobs since thats what i would be the most qualified for...Hospital jobs would be nice as well..i will be graduating the R/I academy in june and would like to actively start sending out resume's but i am at a loss as to where to find listings...i would like to apply to anywhere that would take my R/I certification along with my past experience in the security field. Thanks for your help guys...I realize that i can check school websites..however, most dont list them and others do but they are mostly gone by the time they post them. Just looking for a heads up thanks guys.B:


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

www.lawenforcementjobs.com
www.911hotjobs.com (the forums are better)


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks i looked through those briefly but couldnt really get anything. I dont know all the hospitals and colleges in MA that have a public safety department otherwise i would be applying at their websites etc so i was just looking for a general list of open spots. Thanks


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

officer.com
policecertification.com (connecticut)
ct.gov/post (connecticut)


----------



## carl66602 (Mar 6, 2004)

usajobs.opm.gov for federal jobs


----------

